# My dream rabbitry :0)



## polly (Feb 23, 2008)

So i have a rabbitry but i was running out of room so i saved all my money up to buy a new shed (mortgage comes second to my buns!!) And we decided to make a few modifications to really set it apart from the last one and make it as useful as possible.

I am really proud of Bruce's hard work and the ideas we have had and thought i would bore you all with them and the progress of the shed from putting it up to finishing the inside.

we have decided to make the old shed ( has 15 hutches) the bucks shed but we are going to do a couple of modifications to it once the girlies are in their new shed. (you can see my old shed in my old blog)

So here is my new shed ( we will stain it green too) and you can see the old one too. We have made them facing each other and Bruce is going to cover inbetwen them so it can be used for storage









This is the framing going up for the inside.


----------



## polly (Feb 23, 2008)

so those pics were taken last monday (17/2/08)

these ones were taken on tuesday 18th (i was helping today but i am not great at DIY but i did put some studs up and stuff) 











thhis last one shows Bruce getting the doors ready. This shed can have 18 hutches 3 rows of 6 but the middle row can be turned into nursery pens so they can be double sized


----------



## polly (Feb 23, 2008)

Sorry guys i have no idea why photobucket didn't turn them round i did rotate them!!

here are wednesdays pics. (Bruce has had a week off work!) 

outside looking in (what lovely scottish weather lol)


----------



## LadyBug (Feb 23, 2008)

awesome! you're very lucky! i can't wait to see what it looks like when it's all done!

do you have any babies right now? if so and you happen to have any pics, we( my sister and i. she's sick, and board.)would love to see them. if you could PM me to let me know where you post them that would be great.

Anna


----------



## maisy126 (Feb 23, 2008)

Wooow, nice work! your lucky you can have more than three buns:grumpy:. But, I love the sheds!


----------



## polly (Feb 23, 2008)

thanks guys 

Here are thursdays and fridays pics. Bruce got all the hutches finished but he will probably put strips across them before the girlies get in to stop the beddign falling out!!

These ones are before he blocked the top up (just in case any decide they are escape artists!)
















Here is the wood across the top I might find a way to put my stud name up there as in paint it on the middle 2.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 23, 2008)

oh my gosh! that's exactly what I want! Lol. That's SO cool and you're SO lucky to have a new shed with lots of cages!


I can't wait to see it when the bunnies are in it! How big is the shed? 

Emily


----------



## polly (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi Emily thanks It is 10ft x 8ft as is my other one. So now i have 20ft of bunny hutches :biggrin2:

Here are some pics from today (he is still out working on it just now!) 

This is the other side of the shed as the hutches only go up one side. This side has a sink for filling their bottles and giving butt baths if needed!! It will also have a fridge for their veggies and a draw for all my collective bunny stuff 








And this is our 3 in one. Bruce has designed this for multi purpose uses!!

No1. a full length worktop






No2. A seat for us (well one ata time lol)






No3. a bunker for baby bunnies when cleaning them out as they are notoriously kamikaze and like to jump off the edge!! (Bruce is showing how the wood slides in and out )


----------



## love4bunnies (Feb 23, 2008)

Wow what a great job.Love the cages.

What are the measurments of each cage?

I mean how high,wide(fromfront to back)and long.From side to side)

Can`t wait for more pictures.

Love seeing other peoples rabbitry setups.


----------



## polly (Feb 23, 2008)

Hey Love4 bunnies here are the dimensions (bruce converted them to ft and " so i will put both up so the Uk people get the metric (now to hope he got them right lol)

Ft" Metric

Width 1ft8" 510

Depth1ft11" 600

height 1ft7"500



The other shed is pretty much the same but the hutches are on 2 walls and there are big corner hutches and bigger hutches at one end.

We mainly breed nethies and i get a row from a lot of the breeders for my hutches being to big but i couldn't make them any smaller and feel happy about it!!

If you click the blue link under my avatar (where it says nethies by name mischief by nature)it will take you to my old blog and you can see pics of the inside of my older shed


----------



## MsBinky (Feb 23, 2008)

Wow :shock:You must be sooo excited Polly! I am jealous I can't wait to see more!


----------



## love4bunnies (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi,

Thank you very much.I think they are really nice and would someday like to try my hand at making some.

Have fun and am now going to look at your other pictures.


----------



## trailsend (Feb 23, 2008)

Your setup looks really good - really good. What do you use in the bottoms of cages? Do you put rubber mats down or something? You don't use trays by the looks of it... *getting ideas*


----------



## polly (Feb 23, 2008)

Trailsend we usually put linoleum down on the bottoms of the cages for easy cleaning. But they will have corner litter trays not sure if you can see them in my old shed some have cat litter trays but most have the corner ones


----------



## Jenson (Feb 23, 2008)

I am so, so jealous! I want my dream rabbitry now. 

I love it, it looks really good. It looks very professional, well done Bruce! 

Now you've got enough space for one of my blue babies! :biggrin2:


----------



## trailsend (Feb 23, 2008)

That's great :biggrin2:Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 23, 2008)

Ok thanks Polly! Haha, in my dream rabbitry-blueprints, I had designed a workshop area with a sink and a removable grooming table, hehe. Your design really is great! I love the baby bunny bunker idea, so cool! That's really a great thing, because then they will be safe. 

More pictures!! lol.


----------



## MsBinky (Feb 24, 2008)

So...

Does Bruce like contracts? :tongue


----------



## FusedBrain (Feb 24, 2008)

Polly,

Thanks so much for sharing. Your rabbitry looks STUNNING. Simply amazing....


----------



## polly (Feb 24, 2008)

*MsBinky wrote: *


> So...
> 
> Does Bruce like contracts? :tongue



hmmmm now theres one to ask him Sophie!! do you know i am sure he would probably love to do this. Mind you he gets so hooked on his project he hasn't been in once before 11pm all week and last night i had to drag him to bed to get some sleep at 12.30 and he was back up at 7 this morning but decided it was to early to start banging lol.

I am going on errands now i have a big list for B&Q !!


----------



## MsBinky (Feb 24, 2008)

Coooool

So... Do you guys wanna take a trip to Greece? :tongueSeriously,it's wonderful that you have a man so considerate who goes out of his way thinking about the widdle baby bunnies and how to make sure they can't fall and all... Lol I love men who care about bunnies!


----------



## polly (Feb 24, 2008)

Well i have to hold my hands up to that one Sophie i think a couple of people only know about what happened to Sun so i will explain it to all of you.

When Sunbunny was about 3 weeks old i was cleaning out their hutches and i told her to be careful of teh edge of the bench. as I turned round she was falling off but because i have pretty severe tendonitis and repetitive strain in my wrists and hands from my job I couldn't catch her. 

The chinchilla nethies have much finer bone structure than a lot of the other colours and she landed bad and broke her back leg. I then spent the rest of teh day in tears thinking the shock would kill her (it was a sunday) we took her to the vets the next day to haveit checked and they confirmed the break and told us it would be a suck it and see as to whether it would heal right or not. Luckily it has and Sunbunny is probably the binkiest bunny i have. But hey a baby box is a much safer way of keeping them safe. especially as nethies are notorious ribena berries!!!!


----------



## MsBinky (Feb 24, 2008)

Awww bunnies sure are quick aren't they? I don't blame you for wanting that box! How scary! I am glad your bun recovered well :rose:


----------



## polly (Feb 24, 2008)

today's installment.( Sunday ) We now have light always a bonus!!

This is one of my shoe racks from my fitted wardrobes we had one spare! Below it will be an extra hutch with a run to outside 







This is my other draw at the other side and teh fridge goes under it






this is Bruce lol You can see the floor is all done and he seals it round with skirting board so no water can get under the hutches






Here is my sink we have lino'd around it too so teh wood doesn't get yucky






here is the fridge (no my bunnies do not like budweiser but Alfie has helpfully just spilt my chery coke!!) the draw is above it and a cupboard to teh side as well






And here is my job for tomorrow. These are the inserts he has put them on the outside and tomorrow i am going to paint them with chalkboard paint so we can have the bunnies name on the oitside and when their litter is due and stuff


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh WOW! I just love it! It's coming along SO nicely! That's a great idea about the chalkboard paint! I love your rabbitry! I'm just going to have to find a big truck to transport it to my house! hehe! 

No, lol. We're actually doing something like you are, but we're going to have 9 hutches, 2 brood cages, and 2 ELop cages. 

I'll show you the blueprint when I finish it, hehe! 

Emily


----------



## magic_girl (Feb 24, 2008)

that's nice!!! i want one just like it :biggrin2:

can't what to see more pictures with the bunnies in there new rabbitry

i bet there gonna be happy!!


----------



## Becca (Feb 25, 2008)

That is awesome i am gonna have a rabbitry when i'm older i can't wait!!

It is going to have rows of cages and gorgeous bunnies in them!!


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 25, 2008)

Just wanted to say I deleted duplicate posts.....

Oh - and when are you moving that rabbitry to Texas?

Oh wait...I'm getting OUT of breeding.

I think I'd almost have considered staying in if I had a rabbitry that nice...

Peg


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Feb 25, 2008)

That is AWESOME! You guys are so awesome it's looking super-fancy!


----------



## polly (Mar 2, 2008)

Woohoo, a week on and the girls are in the new shed!! Bruce has also done the inbetween bit so we don't get wet nipping between (it is Scotland after all!!) and he has put in a storage place for our hay bales and shavings.

There are still some bits to finish but its looking good now. I am so happy I have electirc and water all put through from the house so there is no extension leads. And I have started filling up my cupboards.

here is the lean to with the storage space 













And here are my girlies I just put theitr names on the chalk board today. But it will be so handy when we ae swopping hutches that you can wipe it off and redo.


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 2, 2008)

OMG....I am so in love with your set up. I think that if Art had been able to come up with something like this when he wanted me to move the rabbits outside into a barn - I probably would have agreed to it....

This is awesome - I am sooo jealous.

One question - how do you keep the cages clean? Do they use litterboxes? Are the floors covered with shaving or something and you just sweep them out?

Peg


----------



## polly (Mar 2, 2008)

Yep they all have corner litter boxes which most are pretty good at using (there are a couple I keep struggling with lol) We use wood shavings on the floor and hay in one back corner and the litter box in the other. I just empty the litter trays through the week and then use a dustpan and brush to get it all out when i am tidying all of it out. if you give me a few mins i will go and take a pic of the inside so you can see it better. We also put lino on the floor of the hutches Peg as it stops the wood rotting if they are messy and makes them easier to clean and disinfect.


----------



## polly (Mar 2, 2008)

Here you go Peg this is one of the empty ones. Its a bit of a mind twist as they look smaller than the oens in my other shed but they are pretty much the same size but they are deep instead of wide.






And here they are full with bunnies!! i put shavings all over except for the corner the litter tray goes in and then hay for them to eat and dig in!!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 2, 2008)

Wow! FANTASTIC! it's beautiful! I'm SOOO jealous! Lol. You're one lucky gal, Polly!


Emily


----------



## Jenson (Mar 4, 2008)

OMG it's amazing polly! :shock: I am really in love with it, that's now my dream rabbitry too! It's gorgeous, you've both done a brilliant job. 

Stuff Crufts, I'm gonna stay on the train all the way up there to see your set up. :biggrin2:


----------



## Hazel (Mar 4, 2008)

Ok, so this is lame, but my dream has always been to retire in Ireland, buy a TON of land and rescue/adopt animals. And if this dream comes true, it will be because I will be rich. And if I'm rich, think I can pay your husband to come to Ireland and build me one of those for my bunnies? 

That thing is AMAZING! Your husband is amazingly talented and your buns are SOOOOO lucky!!!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 5, 2008)

*Hazel wrote: *


> Ok, so this is lame, but my dream has always been to retire in Ireland, buy a TON of land and rescue/adopt animals. And if this dream comes true, it will be because I will be rich. And if I'm rich, think I can pay your husband to come to Ireland and build me one of those for my bunnies?
> 
> That thing is AMAZING! Your husband is amazingly talented and your buns are SOOOOO lucky!!!



Hazel, that is NOT lame!  I have the same dream,  Hmm, maybe I'll go to Ireland, afterall I am Irish, lol.  

Emily


----------



## BSAR (Mar 5, 2008)

I love that setup!! I have been looking at the pics throughout but have not posted. I really like your handwriting! I love how you can write their names on that chalk board stuff! I am flying to your house and stealing your setup!! TONIGHT!! lol. jk.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm not a breeder, but it looks amazing! Those lucky buns .


----------



## Hazel (Mar 6, 2008)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> *Hazel wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Ok, so this is lame, but my dream has always been to retire in Ireland, buy a TON of land and rescue/adopt animals. And if this dream comes true, it will be because I will be rich. And if I'm rich, think I can pay your husband to come to Ireland and build me one of those for my bunnies?
> ...




Yeah, my grandparents are from Ireland. I've always been in love with Ireland. I was always happy that I got my green eyes from them,


----------



## Star and Stone Rabbitry (Mar 29, 2008)

Omw that is so cool!! So you set linoleum down for the floor for the rabbit? How much did this whole thing cost? I wanna do something like this!!


----------



## polly (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah star and stone the lino keeps teh wood under it if the buns are messy with their wee. (will admit sometimes they nibble it usually when they are pregnant :?so we take it out till the babies are out of the nest!) 

i think altogether the new shed and everything we did to it cost around Â£900 which is just less than double in dollars so maybe $1700. Pretty good considering how much hutches by themselves can be over here!! The other shed cost about the same maybe a little cheaper 

Glad you like it


----------



## j0292 (Apr 24, 2008)

im not trying to be rude, but the cages seem a little small for rabbits...


----------



## Becca (Apr 24, 2008)

I love the chalkboard idea!
I love the different colours it really brightens the place up
Your buns are so cute!!
The green eye monster is takin over me right now !!


----------



## polly (Apr 24, 2008)

thanks Babay bunnies 

jo292- no worries you are entitled to your opinion and having conti's is slightly different from the netherland dwarfs that i breed!! They are this size for a few reasons 

1. you don't want to run a nethies shoulders off because they are short stocky buns. so a big hutch will not help a nethie. in fact i was told my last hutches which are the same dimensions the other way round are to big for them!

2 my hutches are actually bigger than the cages most breeding nethies are kept in! my buns can all lie flat out on their side with no problem they can do more than 3 hops around the hutch and they can stand full height which covers "pet" requirements never mind that breeding rabbits are ususally in much smaller hutches and can't do any of that!! they also get access to runs and come out in my living room for run time. not many breeders do that!!

3. the mothers are notoriously bad and if you kept them in a huge hutch the chances of a litter surviving are very slim. also teh litter sizes are very small usually 2 or 3.

I hope that clears it up for you. Please remember any sizes you see through the RWA relate to pets and are generalised for all size rabbits at this moment there are many discussions over breeding rabbits as they are different from "pets" and regarding the sizes of cages nothing has been put forward yet


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow!!! Come to the US and build me a shed... I really like that shed... Great job...


Hay, I seen a name on your hutch and its Evie.. That's my daughter name..


----------



## nicolevins (Jan 9, 2010)

OMG!! I am so, so jealous of the hutches


----------



## jcottonl02 (Jan 9, 2010)

Wow that looks amazing!!!! Their little names on their doors are so cute. Good for u- all that time and effort really has paid off well!!!!


----------



## wooly_queen (Jan 9, 2010)

..........BEAUTIFUL!!!!! lol I am JEALOUS!!!!


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 9, 2010)

I really want my shed to turn out to a rabbitry... But i dont know how big i should have the cages


----------



## Myia09 (Jan 10, 2010)

That is so awesome! Great work!


----------



## DeniseJP (Jan 16, 2010)

OMIGOD that is awesome!!! If you make the trip to Texas to do rabbitries down here you must make the trip to New York as well as I have much needed work to be done here and my hubby is not good with tools!!! 

Congratulations on your beautiful rabbitry - when I die, can I come back as one of your Nethies?

Denise


----------



## polly (Jan 17, 2010)

LOL you guys bruce could have a round the world job making rabbitries for everyone 

Misty Jr it all depends on the size of rabbits you have. The nethies take a small cage roughly 2x2ft the Beverens have got 5 or 6ft hutches my dutch has a corner hutch so he has more space to run around and stretch out but I am not sure what size it is lol

Thankyou for all your nice comments our sheds are our pride and joy  tho we have added a 3rd shed now because of the beverens and poles I think the pics of that one are in the cages and construction forum somewhere


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks, I have Dutch's...

-Misty


----------

